# Netzwerkausfall mittels Leistungsüberwachung (Performance Monitor) überwachen



## visu90 (22 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in einem Netzwerk überwachen ob es ausgefallen ist. Beim Kunden liegen nämlich gewisse Verdachte vor, dass das Netzwerk ausgefallen ist. Ich habe, als Werkzeug zur Überwachung, an den Leistungsmonitor (Performance Monitor) von Windows gedacht. Hat jemand schon mal damit gearbeitet? Kann vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich in diesem Ding am besten einen Netzwerkausfall erkenne?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

Da gibt es einige Programme, je nach dem was benötigt wird.

Suchmaschinen bieten mit dem Begriff Netzwerkmonitor so einiges.
z.B.:  PRTG Network Monitor

MfG aus OWL


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Juni 2017)

Langzeitaufzeichnung mit Wireshark, da kannst Du dann auch noch sehen, was vor dem Ausfall rein oder raus ging. Ansonsten Netzwerkmessgerät leihen und mal länger laufen lassen.


----------



## Fabpicard (22 Juni 2017)

Wenn man kritische Dienste und Server o.ä. in einem Firmennetzwerk dauerhaft überwachen möchte, oder ggf. bei Ausfall sogar gleich darüber informiert werden möchte....
Dann nimmt man solche Sachen wie Nagios oder deren Forks (Icinga/Naemon)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios

Läuft bei uns im Konzern, mit einigen Hunderten Rechnern/Servern und zig-tausenden von Prozessen die dort drauf noch überwacht werden 
(btw: ich glaub die Uptime von dem Cluster dafür liegt bei etwas über 7 Jahren oder so... Mach das mal mit dem Win2012Server für PRTG... )

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2017)

Und für Nagios stellst du dir am besten gleich noch jemanden ein der das Teil überhaupt konfigurieren kann. Als wir auf der Suche nach einem Netzwerküberwachungs-Programm für ein paar Dutzend Netzwerkteilnehmer waren habe ich mir das mal angesehen. Das ist schon sehr speziell, da muss man sich schon für die typische Linux-Frickel-Philosophie begeistern können.

Wir haben uns für PRTG entschieden. Ist ja selten dass ich so was schreibe, aber bei den Programm war ich wirklich von der komfortablen Bedienung begeistert. Da hat sich bei Paessler jemand Gedanken gemacht wie ein vernünftiges Konzept auszusehen hat.


----------



## trobo (9 Dezember 2020)

Weitere Monitoring Lösungen:

Einsteigerfreundlich -> zabbix (Schnelle EInrichtung, viele Templates, größtenteils via webinterface konfigurierbar)
Skalierbar -> icinga2 (jedoch hohe Einstiegshürde, Gewöhnungsbedürftig, danach jedoch enorm Potent und skalierbar)

Ein Monitoring deiner Wahl wird hier die sinnvollste Lösung sein


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2020)

Naja, solange ich nicht der Netzwerkadmin von was auch immer einem Konzern bin (ist der TE vermtulich nicht), mach ich gern immer nen Watchdog (INT-Zahl) direkt zwischen den 2 Teilnehmern die kommunizieren... Oder die Uhrzeit auslesen vom jeweils anderen Teilnehmer...

Sonst stellt sich ganz schnell die konkrete Frage, was will ich eigentlich überwachen, was ist ein "Netzwerkausfall", gehts um Echtzeit-PNIO, oder nen Browser usw...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2020)

.........................


----------

